# Shower room remodel



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Federal property so no codes apply and I had no choice but to go out of catch basin and d a u turn back to drain line. The shower water goes into catch basin then through the running trap and into sewer. The vent on the outlet side of trap is yet to be done. The boys hauled rocks out for a whole day before we could start. The hardest part of this one is where to put all the soil and rocks. And this is the first shower room of 4. Pic it apart guys lol.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That took some head scratching right there. 

Hopefully it was one of those days where it just flowed. Some days you fight it, some days it seems to put it self together.

Now, stop dripping that primer. Or get some white Kilz. :yes::jester:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that silicone around PVC at the cement penetration?? Seems like a cluster of pipes.. Looks good!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:

Looks Good.......


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It is a cluster. And yes it's silicone but it's gonna be re done with the trough drain sealant more pics to come


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Done !!!! It turned out great. 30 showers in all. 20 men's 10 women's Looks sharp.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Quote : 
Done !!!! It turned out great. 30 showers in all. 20 men's 10 women's Looks sharp.

Why the difference ?
Do the woman share ?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Quote :
> Done !!!! It turned out great. 30 showers in all. 20 men's 10 women's Looks sharp.
> 
> Why the difference ?
> Do the woman share ?


It's a military finess center. Not many women in the military !!! I sked the same thing. Pics if finished women still to come. They have double curtains one for shower and one for dressing!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Work turned out good. I'm surprised that the military allows wood backing in the walls for the shower valves. 

When I did residential new construction, we used wood backing to stap pipes and tub valves all day long. But with commercial new construction, we could not use wood. We had to use metal bars. I think they were called 'hold right' bars.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Really well done. :thumbsup: Is there an ADA stall in there some where?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes only one. It's the larger pan!!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice work tex mex!!


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice work tex

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Nice work tex mex!!


Mech. Not mex. Nuva ring. Thanks too


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

tx mech plumber said:


> nuva ring.


wtf?!?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Nice work tex mex!!


 








Maybe it's techs mechs...........:laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Maybe it's techs mechs...........:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Maybe it's techs mechs...........:laughing:


Boom goes the dynamite...

Good one TP! :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O boy. Now I'm a tech. Il go be a sparky too. That's just cold !! Lmao.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> wtf?!?


Inside joke. His avatar looks like one


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Work turned out good. I'm surprised that the military allows wood backing in the walls for the shower valves.
> 
> When I did residential new construction, we used wood backing to stap pipes and tub valves all day long. But with commercial new construction, we could not use wood. We had to use metal bars. I think they were called 'hold right' bars.


Idk about the wood. It's not a core job but was inspected by a civil engineer


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Idk about the wood. It's not a core job but was inspected by a civil engineer


I call them "Imagineers"...

They love it, you should all adopt it!
:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's great


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Now TX I know why you stay in Texas and plumb they let you do anything. Did you build roller coasters before??? 
Lmao


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> Now TX I know why you stay in Texas and plumb they let you do anything. Did you build roller coasters before???
> Lmao


Wtf does that mean okie ?? You don't like my work ?? Lol


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks good if your drunk and haven't had your V8 yet. Lmao


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

It looks good and finish looks good too


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Your mean. Your not my friend any more and I'm telling on you !!! Lol. Thanks. But don't be jealous of my skills. You'll get ther one day !!! Lmao. Really tho you gonna post pics of this remodel ur doin??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What's with the 'come and get it'? That came from Sequin Tx area. Where they dug up the cannons and told the Mexs if they want it, they have to 'come and get it'...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> What's with the 'come and get it'? That came from Sequin Tx area. Where they dug up the cannons and told the Mexs if they want it, they have to 'come and get it'...


 Sorry. Its. " come and take it"


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's a military finess center. Not many women in the military !!! I sked the same thing. Pics if finished women still to come. They have double curtains one for shower and one for dressing!!!


 Thanks for wreaking my mental shower party.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thermostatic mixing shower valves. 30 in all. Had to adjust temp to 100. Trying to spread the hot water. Dumb as engineer didn't have us increase the size of the hot line. And in women's there 10 showers. U can only run about 5-6 of the at once or you start loosing hot water lmao. Gc is tripping out. Trying to blame me. No no no. I did what they drew. How do we fix it he asked I said run a whole new 2-3" line from the boiler and tie all the showers to it decreasing the trunk line as you go. He failed his final he never turned on more then two or three at a time. Lol. I went to investigate and said let's see what happens when we turn them all on. Last one had no water next to it was ice cold and warmer as you went. I boy I said. I knew rite then what happend he says we didn't add showers. But you did put in mixing valves and before remodel not enough volume of hot water was probably an issue. Some on dropped the ball in the design is what I said.


----------

